# Lowrance h20 c color handheld gps



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

What does everyone think about this hand held GPS.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Not familiar with it so I checked it out. Looks pretty nice, has the maps already installed. If your planning on using it in a boat get a mount and a power cord with it. http://www.tigergps.com/lowranceh2ochm.html?productid=lowranceh2ochm&channelid=FROOG


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the old b/w 12 channel H20 and love it. It's about 4-5 years old now. 
I just saw nixmt's 16 channel color H20 and the resolution is much better. I would imagine the accuracy is much better too with the 16 channel.
The only drawback is if your eyesite is going the screen is kind of small and my older fishing buddy has trouble seeing it clearly without his glasses.
I would also recommend the mapping software (waypoint management software really) to ge the detailed street maps. 
Also you can download several lake maps with contour lines for free off the Lowrance website.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

i have the h20 but it's the black and white one. i like it. although the screen is a little small but then again so is the price. i recently bought the navionics explorer software from cabela's for 20 bucks. it has over 10,000 lake maps on it and you can mark waypoints on the maps and download them to a sd card and put the card in your unit. it's really nice.


----------

